# Ear muff / radio / MP3 player



## Dusty56

"I bought these ear muffs from Amazon for $60"

How long ago did you get them ? Currently $65.91 + $5.49 shipping @ amazon per your link.
Thanks for the review : )


----------



## mbs

Hey Dusty. I bought it 11/4/12 and got it shipped for $60 total but I'm a amazon Prime member. I noticed the price had gone up since I purchased them. If I had to do it over again I would pay the extra $10 or buy something similar to these that are less expensive. This is the first pair I've owned so I can't comment of other brands/models.


----------



## Dusty56

Thank you : ) I've been holding off from buying similar items. 
Knowing me , I would get distracted by an awesome tune and lose some digits to the saw blade : (


----------



## DIYaholic

@ Dusty,
That is my concern regarding hearing protection. I would tend to NOT have music while using the TS, router and BS, so as to hear any "strange" noises. I wear radio/MP3/headphones at work (landscaping) and I never turn the radio on, I don't even have batteries in it. I want to hear the problems, before they become emergencies!!! With that said, I can see listening to music while sanding or other less "Life & Limb" threatening activities.


----------



## mbs

DIY - I agree. I don't always play music. Just for the mundane chores.

My wife had regular hearing protection muffs on and decided to help me when I was using the multi-router. I had turned the motor off and was moving some wood. She came in the area and started vacuuming up the chips. She couldn't hear the router spinning down over the sound of the vacuum. And she didn't notice the bit was still spinning (3/8" up-cut spiral. She ran her hand into the bit. That bit cuts flesh without a problem. Took a trip to the ER and she got lucky that it didn't do any internal damage. Just has a scar to show for it. I'd like to think that we are fairly safe but accidents do happen.


----------



## Tennessee

I was thinking many times about these, but the reviews above have convinced me that I don't need the extra distraction.
Good comments.


----------



## RVroman

I have a similar pair hanging in my shop. They do not get a lot of use other than "safe" things. Other than that any music is just through normal speakers, yet low enough to still hear what I need to hear when working.


----------

